# battery problems



## rober864 (May 12, 2009)

I recently purchased a new battery for my macbook because the old one had a ton of cycles and clearly wouldnt charge anymore. After 44 charge cycles (not a lot), the battery once again will not charge. the computer works with the adapter plugged in, but as soon as it is taken out the whole system shuts off. when plugged in, the light on the charger is green during startup, but then turns off completely. battery indicator on the top of the screen shows a plugged in battery with the status "battery not charging" here is the battery information:
 Model Information:
  Serial Number:	SMP-ASMB016-38bf-14c1
  Manufacturer:	SMP
  Device name:	ASMB016
  Pack Lot Code:	0000
  PCB Lot Code:	0000
  Firmware Version:	0110
  Hardware Revision:	0200
  Cell Revision:	0102
*  Charge Information:
  Charge remaining (mAh):	0
  Fully charged:	No
  Charging:	No
  Full charge capacity (mAh):	0
  Health Information:
  Cycle count:	44*
  Condition:	Check battery
  Battery Installed:	Yes
  Amperage (mA):	78
  Voltage (mV):	3886

again, the only 44 cycles. etc.

what is wrong with it?
thanks!


----------



## DeltaMac (May 12, 2009)

The important item in that System Profiler entry, is the Full Charge Capacity. Showing Zero, that means that the battery can't charge, and is a useless block of plastic now. An Apple service shop will have a utility that will quickly test the battery while it's in your MacBook, and will also test your power adapter. If you bought the battery only recently, then Apple should replace it as an early failure.


----------

